#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326706#p326706> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Go η νέα γλώσσα προγραμματισμού της Google <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326059#p326059> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Α
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<salih-emin> lubotu3`
<salih-emin> ubuntulog2,
<salih-emin> Euaki,
<kerato> trelo pareaki
<salih-emin> asta na pane
<salih-emin> :)
<salih-emin> κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ξανακάνω καμια φασαρία
<salih-emin> να μαζεφτούμε πάλι
<salih-emin> :)
<fanious> kalimereess!!
<salih-emin> fanious, καλημάα
<fanious> kalimera salih-emin.... polu wraia mpike i bdomada... apo ton ilio stin maurila :P
<salih-emin> xxaxaxa
<salih-emin> χαρήκαμε λίγο ... νομίζαμε οτι πέθανε ο χειμώνας
<salih-emin> αλλα τελικά δεν έχει δώσει την τελευταία του πονοή
<fanious> nai re gmt... allakse o kairos apotoma.... ksanaforesame ta fouter :P
<kerato> egw krywsa nomizw
<kerato> trexoun mytes ponaie laimos
<kerato> elpizw naxete antivirus
<salih-emin> kerato, ποσοσ καιρό έχεια να κάνει virus definitions update (αντισώματα) ?
<salih-emin> πότε αρώστεισες με άλλα λόγια, τελευταία ?
<kerato> de 8ymamai
<salih-emin> ε μάλλον γιαυτό σε έπιασε
<salih-emin> καπνίζεις κιόλας...
<salih-emin> οπότε λογικό
<kerato> :(
<fanious> kai gw kapnizw... basika atmizw :P
<fanious> alla dn arrwstainw eukola... eutuxws diladi...
<salih-emin> fanious, και εγώ, ατμίζω
<fanious> nai ? eisai kairo sto atmisma?
<kerato> den einai to idio to atmisma
<kerato> exw dokimasei de me gemize
<fanious> idio akribws einai... apla kalutero gt  dn exeis auto to prwino pou otan ksupnas thes na bgaleis flema...
<kerato> ti na pw gousta einai ayta
<fanious> einai na to pareis apofash gia na allakseis apo tsigaro se ilektroniko...
<Anoniem4l> to ilektroniko einai xeirotero
<fanious> xeirotero apokleietai... apla dn einai k auto ugeiino...\
<Anoniem4l> egw padws to vrisko pio trabigmeno na vgazis spiria otan to kaneis
<salih-emin> το ηλεκτρονικός είναι σύγουρα καλήτερο, χειρότερο για να το πει κανεις πρέπει να υπάροξουν έρευνες. , μέχρι στιγμής ότια έχω διαβάσει αλλα'και ότι μου έχουν πει φίλοι μου που ασχολούνται με χημεία και φαρμακολογία μου λενε οτι δεν υπάρχει κα
<salih-emin> μία τεκμηριομένη έρυνα που να δείχενι κάτι επικεινδινο
<fanious> ama bgazeis spuria re file dn sou ftaei to ilektroniko
<salih-emin> σπιριά ?
<fanious> apla kapou eisai alergikos kai dn to ksereis//
<kerato> ki omws to idio eixe pei kai h gynaika mou oti tis epireaze to derma
<kerato> telospantwn oti paei ston ka8ena
<salih-emin> για να είναι αλεργικός μάλλον θα φταίει αυτός ποιυ σου 'έδινε το λαδακι
<salih-emin> κάτι δεν ήταν σωστό
<Anoniem4l> auto me ta spiria den exei ginei 1 fora se 1 atomo mono omws
<fanious> egw prwti fora to akouw pantws.. spiria logw ilektronikou tsigarou
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, κυκλοφορεί πολύ μυθος
<salih-emin> το τι έχω ακόυσει
<salih-emin> δεν λεγεται
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: egw padws den takousa apto taki auta, h mana mou mou ta lege
<salih-emin> και όλα μα όλα αυτά που εντώπισα αποέγκιρες πηγές εφταιγέ το οτι έβρισκα απο κάποιον που πουλούσε λαδάκια
<Anoniem4l> dokimase ilektroniko kai arxise na vgazei spiria... kia auth kai h filh ths mazi
<salih-emin> τα οποία δεν ήταν και απο κάποια εταιρεία
<salih-emin> συνήθως είναι κινέζικα
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, δεν σου λέεω οτι δεν έβγλαε σπιρια
<salih-emin> σου λεω απλά "απο που πήρε το λαδάκι ?"
<Anoniem4l> Osmo leei
<Anoniem4l> ena magazi tsimiski
<salih-emin> Anoniem4l, έπρεπε να πάει στο μαγαζί και να τους το τρίψει στην μούρι
<fanious> swsto k auto...
<salih-emin> πόσοι απο εσας εδώ είστε απο σαλόνικα ?
<Anoniem4l> <--
<fanious> egw athens
<salih-emin> εκδηλωσεις πάτε ρε ?
<salih-emin> όταν γίνονται ?
<Anoniem4l> nope :p
<salih-emin> fanious,
<salih-emin> ?
<fanious> ekdilwseis?
<salih-emin> ναι σε ομιλίες για ανοιχτό λογιμικό (αθήνα γίνονται στο hackerspace)
<salih-emin> στην θεσσαλονίκη γίνεται στο GreekLUG
<fanious> oxi dn paw alla mias k to aneferes tha to psaksw ligo
<salih-emin> να πηγένετε,
<Anoniem4l> xaxax kati tha ginei, to mellon einai megalo
<salih-emin> το μέλλον μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο. Απλα δεν υπάρχει. το φτιάχνεις τώρ
<salih-emin> και αν δεν το φτιάξεις τώρα, δεν θα γίνει ποτε
<fanious> ti distro forate paidia?
<Anoniem4l> swsto k uto
<Anoniem4l> auto*
<salih-emin> τι με βάζετε και λεω πρωί πρωί
<salih-emin> 1 VM, 1 Core, 1GB RAM, 3GB Total Disk https://koding.com
<salih-emin> για όσυς ασχολείστε με προγραμματισμό ή θέλετε να κάνετε πειράματα
<Turbo-X> Καλησπερα παιδια.  ειμαι νεος εδώ κ νεος κ στο Ubuntu.
<salih-emin> Turbo-X, καλως ήρθες
<Turbo-X> Θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας.
<salih-emin> αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε γιατί όχι
<salih-emin> για πες
<Turbo-X> Θελω να εγκαταστησω το Ubuntu σε ενα Laptop Turbo x  8ετιας ή και 10ετιας.
<Turbo-X> εχει ενσςματωμενη καμερα κ εχει k WIfi.
<Turbo-X> με συγχςρειτε αλλα κ απο ιπολογιστεσ δε σκαμπαζω πολλα.  σχεδον τιποτα διλαδη.
<Turbo-X> Το λαπτοπ φοραει τα Windows XP .    κ θέλω να ρωτησω αν βαλω το Ubuntu, Drivers Για τις συσκευες τοθ λαπτοπ , τις καρτεσς γραφικών κτλ κτλ που θα βρώ?
<salih-emin> Ας ξεκινήσουμε απο τα βασικά
<salih-emin> το Ubuntu 14.04 χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1GB RAM
<Turbo-X> Μπορω να βάλω τους drivers για ta XPή δε χρειαζεται να τρεξω καθόλου τους drivers?
<salih-emin> δεν θα βάλεις τιποτα
<salih-emin> δεν χρειαζεται
<salih-emin> θα τα βρεί αυτόματα
<salih-emin> το θέμα είναι ο υππολογιστής ειναι ΠΟλύ μα πολύ παλιός
<salih-emin> πόση RAM έχει , τι επεξεργαστή ?
<Turbo-X> AAAAAAAA nai????  ti wraio einai auto?   tha to valw k sto diko mou laptop.
<Turbo-X> nai twra auta den ta gnwrizw.  tha ta rwtisw k tha sas pw.    eyxaristo para poli omws pou mpikate sto kopo na mou apantisete
<Turbo-X> yparxei kapoia ekdosh tou Ubuntu palioterh pou na xreiazetai ligoterh ram?
<salih-emin> Υπαρχει μια παραλαγή
<salih-emin> το Lubuntu 14.04
<salih-emin> που είναι ιδανικό για παλιά μηχανήματα
<salih-emin> http://lubuntu.net/
<Turbo-X> mporw na valw diladh auto?   to Lubuntu?
<Turbo-X> aaa ak molis tha sas rwtousa apo pou tha to katevaza....    sas eyxaristw para poli gia thn amesh antapokrish.
<salih-emin> τιποτα
<salih-emin> έχεις κάνει ποτέ εγκατάσταση λειτουργικό νσύστημα ?
<salih-emin> σύστημα ?
<salih-emin> Windows η Linux
<salih-emin> έχεις κάνει ποτέ format ?
<Turbo-X> molis mathw ti xarakthristika exei to laptop pou sas eipa tha sas ta grapsw.   to montelo einai Turbo-x diablo M665S
<Turbo-X> exw kanei polles fores format k sron diko mou k se allwnwn.  k egkatastash tvn windows apo thn arxh.
<Turbo-X> Sas efxaristw para para poli.
<salih-emin> tipota
<Turbo-X> Den to exw vevaia to format opws eseis alla rwtwntas ta koutsokatafernv.   :)
<salih-emin> εφόσον έχεις μια εμπειρεία στις εγκαταστάσεις του Windows
<salih-emin> η διαδικασία δεν διαφέρει και πολύ
<Turbo-X> molis kataferv na vrw ta xarakthristika tou laptop na sas ta grapsw na mou peite poio leitourgiko k ti mporw na egkatastisw.
<salih-emin> ωραία αν δεν βρεις κανεναν εδώ
<salih-emin> πήγενε στο forum
<Turbo-X> einai gia enan filo mou pou to thelei gia poli vasikes leitourgries:  plohghsh sto internet, na vlepei k na stelnei mail, kamia tainia na vlepei sto laptop, mousikh na akouei.  k kana arxeio word η powerpoint na epeksergazetai.
<salih-emin> η στο group του Facebook /Google+ κλπ
<Turbo-X> auta ton endiaferei na kanei.
<salih-emin> αυτός ο φίλος σου πόσο ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει κλάποια πράγματα καινούρια ?
<Turbo-X> ti ennoeite?
<salih-emin> ποιος θα τον βοηθήσει στα πρώτα του βήματα ?
<Turbo-X> egw. elpizw na mporo.
<Turbo-X> giati k egw asxetos eimai.
<salih-emin> να τους πει έτσι βλέπεις ταινίες, έτσι ακούς μουσική, έτσι επεξεργάζσαι κέιμενο
<salih-emin> ωραία εσύ έχει υπολογιστή δικό σου σωστά
<salih-emin> ?
<Turbo-X> nai exw diko mou.  laptop k egw.
<Turbo-X> ti ennoeis me to etsi?
<salih-emin> πόσο RAM έχει ?
<Turbo-X> o dikos mou exei 4GB RAM.
<Turbo-X> TOU PAIDIOU DEN KSERW
<salih-emin> τέλεια !
<salih-emin> δεν πειράζει εγώ θέλω πρώτα να μάθεις εσυ
<salih-emin> θα κατεβάσεςι το VirtualBox
<Turbo-X> ωωωωΧΧΧΧ ΜΙΣΟ
<Turbo-X> τι ειναι αθτο??
<salih-emin> https://www.virtualbox.org/ και θα το κάνεις εγκατάσταση,
<salih-emin> με αυτό το πρόγραμμα κάνεις δοκιμές λειτουργικά συστήματα
<salih-emin> χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα στον υπολογιστή σου
<Turbo-X> κ ετσι βλεπω δηλαδη αν σηκωνει ο υπολογιστης ενα συγκεκριμενο λειτουργικο σστημα??
<salih-emin> δες και αυτό το βίντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5MhjT3qgY
<salih-emin> οχι δεν βλέπεις αν το σεικώνει
<salih-emin> το βάζεις στον δικό σου υπολογιστή
<salih-emin> για να κάνεις μεσα εγκατάσταση το Lubuntu
<salih-emin> κια να το δεις απο μέσα
<salih-emin> ωστέ α το μάθει
<salih-emin> μάθεις
<Turbo-X> ααααα  για να ματηω το λειτοθργικο επειδη ειναι διαφορετικο περιβαλλον  απο τα windows?
<salih-emin> και να μπορείς μετα αφού έχεις κάνει εγκατάσταση στον υπολογιστή του να ξέριες
<salih-emin> τι να του πεις
<salih-emin> ακριβως
<salih-emin> γιατί αν δεν το μάθεις εσυ
<salih-emin> δεν θα το μάθει και αυτός
<salih-emin> και στο τέλος θα βρίζει εσένα και το l;inux
<salih-emin> λινθχ
<salih-emin> linux]
<Turbo-X> aaaaa amalista.  ayto ennoeuses k prin poso k ti mporein a mathei o filos mou.
<salih-emin> και τότε ποιος θα φτάιει :)
<Turbo-X> den exei tetoia kollimata oyte egw oyte autos. eimaste prosarmosimoi para poli.
<salih-emin> μια χαρά τότε
<salih-emin> κάλο είναι να δοκιμάζεις στο VirtualBox τα λειτουργικά που σκοπέυεις να κάνεις εγκατάσταση σε άλλους
<Turbo-X> to Ubuntu kai to Lubuntu pou mou eipes einai Linux Leitourgika?
<salih-emin> είτε αυτό ειναι Ubuntu είτε Windows Xp/Vista/7/10 κλπ
<salih-emin> ναι όλα ειναι linux λειτουργικά συστήματα
<salih-emin> όπως και το Android
<Turbo-X> signwmh an einai xazh h erwtish mou alla opws katalaves eimai asxetos.
<salih-emin> den peir;azei
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει χαζί ερώτηση
<salih-emin> ούτε και εγώ τα ήξερα
<Turbo-X> aaaa k to Android Linux einai?  den to iksera.
<salih-emin> μου τα έμαθαν
<salih-emin> ναι έχουν τον ίδιο πυρήνα
<Turbo-X> S eyxaristw poli.     me thn eykairia Niko me lene.  S efxaristw.
<salih-emin> με λίγα λόγια αυτό που λέμε πυρήνας είναι το Linux
<salih-emin> τίποτα Νικο ότι χρειαστείς
<salih-emin> είτε εδώ θα μας βρείς
<salih-emin> είτε στο forum ήτε στο facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/
<salih-emin> είτε στο Google+https://plus.google.com/communities/113489005803686865491
<salih-emin> forum : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<Turbo-X> tha prospathisw edw giati me to forum k to fb den to poliexw.
<Turbo-X> to forum eidika den to kserw katholou.
<Turbo-X> Se efxaristw.
<salih-emin> τιποτα δεν είναι απλά φτιάχνεις ένα λογαρισαμό και ανοίγεις ένα θέμα
<salih-emin> και γράφεις το ερώτημα σου
<salih-emin> λοιπόν σας χαιρετώ
<salih-emin> τα λεμε
<Turbo-X> sto kalo.  se efxaristw.
<TURBO-X> kalhspera Paidia.  milousa prin kana diwro me kapoio paidi gtia to εξης θέμα¨ εχς ενα λαπτοπ Turbo-x
<TURBO-X> το οποιο φοραει τα Windows xp
<fanious> kalispera.. gia pes
<TURBO-X> epeidh ows exei vgalei polla provlimata k pleon ta windows xp den iposthrizontai, exei mazepsei kpollous ious
<TURBO-X> eipa na to kanw format k na valw gia leitourgiko to Ubuntu
<TURBO-X> mou eipe prohgoumenws o prohgoumenos sinomilhths oti mporw alla me rwtise ta xarakthristika tou laptop ta poia ekeinh th stigmh den ta iksera (den einai diko mou to pc. alla enos filou)
<fanious> to oti exei ious einai kathara thema antivirus kai oxi mi upostiriksi twn xp... ama ksereis ta xaraktiristika tou laptop tha mas boithouses ligo oso afora ti distro tha epilekseis
<TURBO-X> ta xarakthristika tou einai ta ekshs:  sklhros diskos girw sta 80gb
<fanious> cpu ?ram ?
<TURBO-X> ram 512 mb
<TURBO-X> cpu einai o epejergasths?  eimai k egw asxetos....
<fanious> opote fantazomai cpu pentium 4 sta 2.kati isws ?
<TURBO-X> epejergasths einai intel celeron M430 1,73ghz
<fanious> telos pantwn... exeis polu ligi ram... opote ta ubuntu dn tha se kalupsoun idiatera..... tha pas se Lubuntu .. einai i pio light ekdosh tou ubuntu
<TURBO-X> einai palio.  8etias h kai 10etias.
<TURBO-X> nai mou to eipe auto gia to lubuntu.
<fanious> tote Lubuntu anagkastika... ta foraw se ena netbook me dual boot xp kai paei mia xara
<TURBO-X> thelw mono na se rwtisw
<TURBO-X> drivers tha treksw autous pou einai gia ta windows h prepei na katevasw allous?
<TURBO-X> signwmh an rwtaw xaza alla k egw eimai asxetos
<fanious> dn egkathistas drivers.. thewritika tha stous anagnwrisei olous automata opote den tha exeis thema
<fanious> ginetai alliws i diadikasia .. alla dn  tha exeis thema
<TURBO-X> o filos mou kanei vasika pragmata sto pc: vlepei ta mail tou k stelnei kana mail, arxeia word h powerpoint na epejergzetai araia k pou, kamia tainia katevazei k vlepei
<fanious> sto netbook pou exei einai panw apo 10etia kai dn eixa thema... ta anagnwrise ola..
<TURBO-X> k mousikh.  ayta. tipota allo.
<fanious> den tha exei kanena thema apolutws tote
<TURBO-X> exei tolaptopenswmatwmenh kamera
<fanious> tha tin anagnwrisei kai auth
<TURBO-X> kai wifi ta opoia anoigoun me syndyasmo pliktrwn px Fn+F11 gia na energopoihuei to wifi
<TURBO-X> tha ta anoigei pali me sindiasmo twn pliktrwn gnwrizetai?
<TURBO-X> gnwrizete?
<fanious> tha leitourgoun k ola ta shortuts
<fanious> ta anagnwrizei
<TURBO-X> to paidi den exei pros toparon thn oikonomikh dinatothta na parei ena kainourio k leme mipws mporoume na swsoume auto.
<fanious> swnetai file mou... an ontws kanei ta apla auta pramata pou aneferes ola tha leitourgoun omala
<fanious> tha  swthei
<fanious> file m elpizw na boithisa... an ksanaexeis aporia grapse pali sto kanali ... feugw gia douleia...
<TURBO-X> k apo oti eida to Ubuntu, to Lubuntu den prolava na to dw, apo ta liga pou kserw mou arese poli.  skeftomai na to valw to ubuntu k sto diko mou
<TURBO-X> opote tou vazw to lubuntu???
<fanious> ama exeis ligi ram Lubuntu sto alptop tou filou sou
<fanious> esu an exei panw apo 2 gb bale ubuntu...
<TURBO-X> nai exei 512 mb
<TURBO-X> tou filou mou
<fanious> an k tha proteina mexri 2 gb bale xubuntu kai panw apo 2 gb bale ubuntu
<TURBO-X> emena einai 4 gb h ram tou laptop mou
<fanious> esu ububtu xalara
<TURBO-X> opote tou vazw to Lubuntu,
<fanious> nai
<fanious> pantws gia sena
<TURBO-X> se efxaristw para para para poli
<fanious> des k review apo xubuntu
<fanious> apo youtube
<fanious> xairetw
<TURBO-X> tha to dw k to xubuntu.
<TURBO-X> k egw panw katw ta idia apla pragmata kanw sto pc mou.
<TURBO-X> se efxaristw poli.  para poli.
<TURBO-X> kalh douleia.
<fanious> tpt file m:)
<fanious> na sai kala
<fanious> bb
<TURBO-X> kalh douleia
<TURBO-X> Paidia kati akomh na sas rwtisw
<TURBO-X> sto leitourgiko Lubuntu pou tha sgkatastisw sto palio laptop enosfilou mou
<TURBO-X> gia epejergasia arxeiwn tipou Office (word, excell, powerpoint)  tiprogramma prepeina valw?
<TURBO-X> prepeina valw kapoio h exeoun ta Lubuntu apo mona toys?
<fanious> TURBO-X kalispera k pali
<fanious> gia office bale LibreOffice apo to kentro logismikou
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2572-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2572-1/>
 * fanious is away: Away From Keyboard
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-21
 * fanious is back (gone 00:23:59)
<fanious> kalimeraa!!
<salih-emin> καλημερα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2575-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2575-1/> || USN-2573-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2573-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2574-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2574-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-22
<Spuros> kalhspera mporeite na me voithisete ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326706#p326706> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Go η νέα γλώσσα προγραμματισμού της Google <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=326059#p326059> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Α
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327142#p327142>
<salih-emin> talos-mintgr, εδω ?
<talos-mintgr> καλημέρα
<talos-mintgr> salih-emin:
<fanious> kallimereess!!
<salih-emin> καλημέρα fanious
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2576-1: usb-creator vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2576-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2576-2: usb-creator vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2576-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2577-1: wpa_supplicant vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2577-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327156#p327156>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Το Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet είναι εδώ <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/23-04-15/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CE%B4%CF%8E>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-24
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2571-1: Firefox vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2571-1/>
<mitsospap_> καλησπέρα
<mitsospap_> http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-ati-display-driver-in-ubuntu/
<mitsospap_> μπαινει αυτό σε ubuntu ltsp?
<mitsospap_> και να εχω merika client με ΑΤι;
<LOKATZIS> γεια σας , θα ηθελα να μου πειτε πως μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση απο 14.10 σε 15.04
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-25
<Tassos> Έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ κανείς με προγραμματισμό στο Qt  ?
<Tassos> Έχω ένα πρόβλημα... δε ξέρω πως να περάσω μια μεταβλητή ή ένα αντικείμενο από ένα παράθυρο.. σε ένα άλλο
<Tassos> :/
<Anoniem4l> Tassos: eukolo tha einai pisteuw
<Anoniem4l> eixa asxolithei palia me qt
<Tassos> Anoniem4l: μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε παρακαλώ;
<Tassos> εγώ δε τα καταφέρνω.. :(
<Tassos> χρειάζεται το connect ; Τι; Δε μπορώ να το πιάσω.. :/
<Anoniem4l> pisteuw xriazete C++ kai oxi Qt :p
<Anoniem4l> eksartate se ti morfh einai to window.... einai class?
<Tassos> ναι
<Tassos> σε class
<Tassos> μέσω του Qt το έφτιαξα γρήγορα
<Tassos> δεν έκατσα να γράψω και τον κώδικα σε qt για τα παράθυρα.
<Tassos> ο κώδικα που έγραψα εγώ είναι η κλάση μου
<Tassos> και είπα να προσπαθήσω να κάνω και ένα ωραίο παράθυρο όπου να την χρησιμοποιώ
<Tassos> έτσι, άνοιξα το Qt  σχεδίασα ένα παράθυρο.. έβαλα την κλάση μου κ.τλπ.. και έπειτα όλα έπαιζαν ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ όμως
<Tassos> είπα όμως να κάνω μια άλλη σχεδίαση και την κλάση που δημιουργώ στο κεντρικό παράθυρο , να διαχειρίζομαι
<Tassos> κάποιες λειτουργίες τις.. σε ένα άλλο παράθυρο
<Tassos> και εδώ ήρθε το κώλυμα..
<Tassos> Anoniem4l: δεν ξέρω εδώ τώρα, το πως να την περάσω σαν παράμετρο στο άλλο παράθυρο
<Anoniem4l> Tassos: file to pws na peraseis mia metavliti apo mia klash opoudipote allou einai C++ oxi Qt, episis tha sinistousa na deis kana videaki sto youtube peri Qt programming
<Anoniem4l> apo kei kai pera den boro na kanw pola distixos
<Tassos> δε ξερω τι να πω.. :/
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως!
<Anoniem4l> np
<Tassos> Γνωρίζει κάποος αν επιτρέπετε να αλλάξω την έκδοση του bios ; έχω την μητρική
<Tassos> asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0
<geothom230> ti thes na kaneis?
<geothom230> kai poio einai to provlima sou?
<Tassos> geothom230:  συγνώμη ξέχασα να πω ότι
<Tassos> έχω κάνει το τελευταίο update
<Tassos> στο bios
<Tassos> αλλά αυτό έχει κάποια προβλήματα
<Tassos> και θέλω να βάλω αν είναι την προηγούμενη version του bios πάνω
<Tassos> τώρα έχω το πρόβλημα του ότι
<Tassos> στην μητρική κάπου
<geothom230> ti leitourgiko exeis fortomeno
<geothom230> kanei boot kanonika i kollaei
<Tassos> ακούγετε ένα "τσιρ..τσιρ.." σαν ρευμα. Ένας πολύ μικρός ήχος σαν ρεύμα δε ξέρω πως ακριώς να τον εξηγήσω τώρα
<Tassos> και όσο για αυτό όλα είναι μια χαρά
<Tassos> ο υπολογιστής είναι ΠΛΉΡΩς λειτουργικός
<Tassos> αλλά
<Tassos> ανοίγοντας τον.. δεν ακούγετε τίποτα.. ( ή αν μπω στο bios.. ) μόλις όμως μπω μετά το logic screen του ubuntu
<Tassos> αρχίζει το "τσιρ..τσιρ"
<geothom230> tote tha prepei na to pas se ena katastima pou to agorases gia na sto kanei na leitourgei kala
<Tassos> και το περίεργο είναι ότι ΑΝ ένας πυρήνας του υπολογιστή δουλέψει λίγο παραπάνω.. ή  γενικά η cpu
<Tassos> πάνω από το περίπου 20%, ο ήχος δεν ακούγετε
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> όλα είναι μια χαρά ( τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τίποτα )
<Tassos> αλλά ο ήχος αυτός επειδή εγώ τον προσέχω.. είναι σπαστικός κάπως
<Tassos> απλώς φοβάμαι τώρα να ξανά πειράξω το bios ( έχω σε ένα σκληρό και windows και από εκεί μέσο ενός
<Tassos> προγράμματος της ASUS έκανα εγκατάσταση το τελευταίο bios.. ) αλλά τώρα δε ξέρω.. :/
<Tassos> δε ξέρω αν επιτρέπετε να το αλλάξω σε μια παλαιότερη έκδοση
<geothom230> diavase to user guide manual tis mitriki sou gia troubleshooting isos vreis ti lysi ekei
<Tassos> troubleshooting ; Τι είναι αυτό αν επιτρέπετε ;
<Tassos> ( αν μπορείς να μου πεις ^_^ :P )
<geothom230> ama den mporeis na to kaneis esi tote pane se kapoio pou xerei na sto kanei koinos apo ekei pou to agorases standard tha xeroun na sto kanoun
<geothom230> gia problimata
<geothom230> pantos einai oraia mitriki kai stratiotiki
<geothom230> 8-)
<Tassos> είναι και στην εγγύηση και από το e-shop που τα πείρα όλα απότο pc, αλλά και από την asus ( δίνει εγγύηση 5 χρόνια  )
<Tassos> αλλά ποιος παει το pc του τώρα σε αυτούς.. :/ να σου το κρατήσουν και πόσο καιρό.. :/
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ.. ^_^ :D είναι πολύ καλή όντως..
<Tassos> αλλά να μου έβγαλε αυτό το χαζό τώρα.. :/
<Tassos> με κανένα τηλέφωνο στην asus, λες να γίνεται τίποτα ;
<Tassos> ( μπαα... :P )
<geothom230> ama den mporeis kai exeis kanena filaraki sou parton tilephono na sou pei pou na xerei
<kerato> de nomizw oti ginetai downgrade se bios
<Tassos> ορίστε;
<geothom230> alla apo oti katalava ama diavaseis to manual tis mitrikis sigoura tha lyseis to provlima sou
<geothom230> aplos tha vgalei tin mpataria tou cmos kai tha epanelethei sta default tis mitriksi
<Tassos> αΥΤΟ.. αυτό για το downgrade φίλε μου kerato  ( χαίρετε κιόλας :D ) είναι  που με έχουν μπερδέψει
<Tassos> μια πέρα όπως προχωρούσα στον δρόμο ότι μαγαζί έβλεπα με υπολογιστές κτλπ.. έμπαινε και τους το έλεγα
<Tassos> και μου έλεγαν διάφορα.. οι περισσότεροι μου είπα να αυτό... ότι "downgrade σε bios δεν γίνεται ".. αλλά,
<geothom230> googlarise sto google to provlima sou kai isos eisai tyxeros na lyseis to provlima sou
<Tassos> υπήρχαν και άλλοι που μου είπαν πως "γίνεται, ναι το έχω κάνει κιόλας αφού το λογισμικό θα κάνει *καινούρια" εγκατάσταση
<Tassos> δε θα κάνεις ακριβώς downgrade"
<Tassos> και έτσι με έχουν μπερδέψει.. :/
<Tassos> geothom230:  το άκουσα και αυτό από κάποιους.. :/ αλλά δε ξέρω.. δε το δοκίμασα
<geothom230> exeis windows i ubuntu
<Tassos> και τα δύο αν χρειάζεται
<Tassos> ( έχω σε ένα παλιό σκληρό των 500GB windows 7 μέσα
<Tassos> )
<Tassos> αλλά κυρίως - τα πάντα τα κάνω με ubuntu
<Tassos> όμως τους drivers από τα windows 7 τους έκανα εγκατάσταση και το bios επίσης ( όπως είπα και παραπάνω )
<geothom230> einai dyladi dual boot
<geothom230> otan to kaneis ekinisi ti sou vgazei
<Tassos> ναι έχω ρυθμίσει το grub να βλέπει και εκείνων τον σκληρό κατά την εκκίνηση
<Tassos> και μπορώ να διαλέξω
<Tassos> όπως κανονικό το doual boot με partition
<Tassos> ;)
<geothom230> diladi mpoutarei sto leitourgiko sou systema kanonika
<geothom230> Tassos:http://www.overclock.net/t/1137854/how-to-quickly-reset-cmos-on-asus-sabertooth-990fx
<geothom230> des auto
<geothom230> epis ektos apo to googlarisma stin mixani anazitisis einai kai to youtube opos ayto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ILl55mc7M
<geothom230> gia tin mitriki sou pou exei provlima elpizo esto kai ligo na boithisa
<Tassos> geothom230.. :/ συγνώμη είχα φύγει για λίγο
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ
<kerato> efyge tassare
<kerato> 8a tou metaferoume tis eyxaristies sou
<Tassos> kerato:  κάνεις εσύ φίλε; όλα καλά; :)
<kerato> actually oxi, hangover kai ponokefalo
<Tassos> χααχαχ
<Tassos> από καλή φάση όμως ;
<kerato> e entaksei
<Tassos> xaax ;)
<Tassos> να σε καλά πάντως φίλε :)
<xeirwn> kalispera paides !
<Anoniem4l> kalhspera xeirwn :)
<xeirwn> eiii Anoniem4l  :)
<Anoniem4l> ti leei pws eimaste?
<xeirwn> ti leei ?
<Anoniem4l> edw ftiaxnw ena site, esu? :)
<xeirwn> egw, prospa8w na eksikoio8w me kati programmata epeksergaias foto
<xeirwn> epeksergasias*
<xeirwn> otan to teliwseis , afhse me na to dw plz....
<Anoniem4l> xeirwn: http://puu.sh/hqys4/e41a52080f.png
<Anoniem4l> twra bazw PHP
<Anoniem4l> na douleuoun ola
<xeirwn> ta eixa kanei prin 14 xronia peripou.....ta exw ksexasei sxedon ola :(
<Anoniem4l> exei plaka :D
<xeirwn> twra exw mpleksei me thn fotografia........kai den nomizw na ksempleksw kiolas ;)
<Anoniem4l> aha wraios
<Anoniem4l> photoshop?
<xeirwn> Gimp kai darktable
<Anoniem4l> den marese katholou to gimp :(
<xeirwn> to photoshop phge  kai auto adiabasto , mazu me ta windows....
<Anoniem4l> sa to photoshop gia mena padws allo tipota
<xeirwn> an to skaliseis ligo , kai to fereis sta metra sou, tote 8a allakseis gnwmh isws ;)
<xeirwn> o sundiasmos linux-gimp-darktable-luminance....einai plirhs
<Anoniem4l> mhmm ama erthei h stigmh na asxolithw tha to koitaksw :)
<xeirwn> (Y)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-26
<panosbug> καλημερα παιδες εχω κατεβασει τα: lubuntu-15.04 & xubuntu-14.04.2 τι προτεινετε για netbook με 1,6 επεξεργαστη 1g μνημη kai 160 hd?
<panosbug> αυτο σε λευκο
<panosbug> α! εχω και αυτο αλλα παλιο? ubuntu-10.10-rc-netbook-i386
<GreekX> καλημέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327310#p327310>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327315#p327315>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327322#p327322>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: (Ανα)ζητείται προγραμματιστής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327335#p327335>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  ?
<Anoniem4l> kalhsperes xeirwn
<Anoniem4l> :)
<xeirwn> ti kaneis file ?
<xeirwn> meta apo arketh talaiporia , katafera na anaktisw ena megalo meros apo tis xamenes mou fotos ..... :)
<Anoniem4l> nice!
<Anoniem4l> na more edw arazw, etoimazome na paiksw ligo counter strike :)
<xeirwn> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-25
<shout-user75> test, test αυτό είναι απο snap πακέτο, Shout: IRC web client
<shout-user75> μια χαρά δουλεύει!
<kerato> kek
<shout-user75> αλλα ο Calculator... είναι 120 MB !!!
<shout-user75> χααχχααχχα
<talos-mintgr> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/ad-lie-penguins-are-sexually-depraved-little-perverts
<ChrisGR> spera
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-26
<dorei> den ein ligo old to topic?
<xeirwn-dedeb> lol
<ChrisGR> hi all
<talos-mintgr> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-27
<xeirwn> xairetw to plh8os !
<xeirwn> pws allazoume ta themes sto gimp ?
<iSlayWyverns> xeirwn, to UI?
<xeirwn> oxi , exw merika dark themes apo prohgoumenh fora
<iSlayWyverns> analoga pws ta perases?
<iSlayWyverns> antikatestises arxeia?
<iSlayWyverns> apo settings?
<iSlayWyverns> mesw terminal?
<xeirwn> oxi ta perasa me nautilus apo ta downloads mesa sto usr/share/gimp/themes
<xeirwn> alla den deixnoun na douleuoun
<xeirwn> enw to idio paketo sto laptop dipla douleuei mia xara
<xeirwn> ok, mas afhse....allos ?
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα
<a40ntistos> Αν πάρω ένα καινούριο λαπτοπ και του περάσω κατευθείαν έναν ssd θα είναι δύσκολο μετά να κάνω το install;
<robopal> hi
<sotiris> παιδια καλησπερα
<sotiris> εχω ενα προβλημμα με τα ubuntu 16 , μου βγαζει στον network manager,
<sotiris> ethernet network() device not managed..
<sotiris> ti na kanw?
<Orderf> παλικάρια sos
<Orderf> δε μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε ένα μηχάνημα με ssh ενώ ενεργοποίησα τα passwordless logins
<Orderf> παίρνω “Permission denied (publickey)"
<Orderf> γιατί ;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-28
<robopal> nistazei kaneis allos?
<talos-mintgr> αυπνίες ?
<kerato> ola under control robo
<robopal> psekasma
<robopal> kserw gw
<robopal> eimai xalia kai me kafe akoma
<robopal> file transfer sto wifi poso pianete?
<robopal> sto lan sas
<kerato> de xrhsimopoiw wifi robo
<kerato> its not safe :|
<robopal> ela re :P
<kerato> ola ta router erxontai me hardcoded passwords apo kina
 * kerato isiwnei to tinfoil hat tou
<robopal> entaksei kai gw kleisto to exw sto grafeio otan de to xrisimopoiw, mono kai mono gia na min spatalaw energeia
<robopal> sto spiti anoikto sunexeia giati xreiazetai
<robopal> to neo router pou dinei o ote exei ena oraio feature
<robopal> mporeis na rithmizeis na anoigei kai na kleinei automata to wan me schedule
<kerato> kalo
<xeirwn> geia sas lebentes !
<kerato> hi
<xeirwn> pou einai o odhgos , gia to pws anebazoume foto's sto forum ?
<robopal> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-29
<robopal> καλημέρα
<talos-mintgr> καλημέρα
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<robopal> hi
<George0k00> ολοκλήρωσα το πρώτο μου (επιτυχημένο) script σε bash
<robopal> οκ
<robopal> θες να μας το δείξεις να σου κάνουμε παρατηρήσεις;
<robopal> ή είσαι οκ;
<George0k00> a ok το έβαλα στο drive https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B0KB0YM9XwE3MHJFdHNJZjI0cjQ
<George0k00> είναι για να υπολογίζω τα δεδομένα που γράφτηκαν σε ssd
<George0k00> δεν έβαλα σχόλια
<George0k00> αλλά σε εμένα λειτουργεί όπως ήθελα
<George0k00> να και το output http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/files/1461926008.png
<robopal> ok
<iSlayWyverns> https://youtu.be/c5Li052ZBN8
<robopal> de jerw, esy ti les?
<robopal> vlepeis ta idia provlimata?
<robopal> den exw akoma neo pc na kanw ubuntu install na ta dw
<iSlayWyverns> gia thn wra eimai se windows...
<iSlayWyverns> (gaming) - alla tha checkarw argotera
<iSlayWyverns> gia to theming pou leei... isxuei, petyxa kai gw kati perierges gwnies & shit
<robopal> γεια
<iSlayWyverns> geia
<iSlayWyverns> robopal,
<robopal> yes?
<iSlayWyverns> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-30
<elante> Γεια σας. Αγορασα ενα ταμπλετ Μ10 και ενδιαφερομαι να ασχοληθω στο να γινει καλυτερο. Ξερετε να μου πειτε πουν απευθυνθω? Δεν ξερω πολλα πραματα απο προγραμματισμο αλλα πιστευω καπου θα ψαχνουν τεστερζ.
<kerato> try #ubuntu-touch
<dorei> giati den kanete update to topic?
<dorei> exei bgei kainourgia lts
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Phantomas> dorei: done :)
<xeirwn_> xaire plh8os ..
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-01
<pc_magas> Χριστός Ανέστη!!!
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Χριστός Ανέστη!
<robopal> hi
<pc_magas> Τι νέα;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-26
<stelios> kalimera
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-26
<Stef> Καλησπέρα! Είδα εδώ: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?_application_flags=24787612050b5f297b321efd0298a249&currency=EUR&products_id=1206&sort=1a ότι μπορούμε νά αγοράσουμε
<Stef> ένα στικάκι μέ τό Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Desktop στήν τιμή τών 7€. Γνωρίζουμε άν υπάρχει η δυνατότης στήν Ελλάδα νά τό αγοράσω μέ φυσική παρουσία σέ κάποιο κατάστημα ώστε νά μήν μπλέκω μέ ταχυδρομεία κ.λπ.:::
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-27
<avis-> i did greek cookbook today, have greece contact me even legal greece deserts legal in usa more delicous than italian 43.56.9.6138.6.5.2% greek legal in usa deserts (greek).
<avis-> must read firefightere greek level 9 university greek level 5
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-27
<Ale> Eee
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-24
<george64> Γεια σας
<george64> εγκατεστησα το 20.04 και δεν μου ανοιγουν οι ρυθμισεις μηπως μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει ευχαριστω
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-25
<Tas-sos> Αναρωτιόμουν, υπάρχει τυχόν κανένας τρόπος να αναπτύξει κανείς εφαρμογή για iOS με *γραφική διεπαφή* μέσα από Debian GNU/Linux ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-26
<Tas-sos> Καθώς κατέβαζα από ένα server μου ένα μεγάλο αρχείο με χρήση του rsync κόπηκε το ρεύμα, δεν άντεξε ο υπολογιστής και έκλεισε.
<Tas-sos> Έπειτα είπα και δεν πειράζει αφού χρησιμοποιώ το rsync πάμε ξανά και θα συνεχίσει από εκεί που ήταν
<Tas-sos> Έλα μου όμως που το rsync μου έβγαζε ένα τρελό μήνυμα που δεν καταλάβαινα
<Tas-sos> Για να μην κουράζω στο IRC γράφω τα βήματα που ακολούθησα ώστε νω τι συμβαίνει : https://pastebin.com/SPCnNT7s
<Tas-sos> Όπως βλέπετε το ( αν και από τον nautilo δεν βλέπω καθόλου τον κατάλογο ) με την ls βλέπω τον κατάλογο αλλά σαν κατεστραμένο
<Tas-sos> έπειτα ούτε `rm` δεν μπορώ να κάνω τον κατάλογο και μου βγάζει ένα `Input/output error`
<Tas-sos> και για να σας προλάβω, ο δίσκος δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια ζημιά καθώς όλα τα υπόλοιπα αρχεία μπορώ και να επεξεργάζομαι χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα
<Tas-sos> και πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω ;
<Tas-sos> έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να παίζει ;
